# Fn3 K27 Sized Engine House?



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Please forgive me if this has been asked before, but would anyone here have pics/drawings/plans of a single road engine house suitable for a K27 size loco??
Thanks in advance for helping a very raw newbie out!!
Cheers,
Pete.
(Freelanced Western Narrow Guage)
United Kingdom.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

While the following isn't a single bay engine house (actually a two bay) it may give you some ideas, the dimensions you'd need to work out.

*2 BAY ENGINE SHED*


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Steve, (and Matt).
Pete.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Presumably you actually have the K-27 loco to use as a template? If so, allow at least three inches at the front and six inches at back for 'access' and possible over-run when shedding at the end of a session.

The engine house in the link, BTW, is a beaut.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Yes Tac, I do have a K27 to use as a size guide and a "Connie" should have arrived today (my birthday) but didn't :-( Maybe it will arrive tomorrow....
I am ashamed to admit that I only have about seven foot of shelf track in my living room at the moment. I went to buy some 30' more yesterday to make a start in the garden, but was told that Peco are having problems getting it manufactured. So I will have to trawl eBay!
I do have a small On30 layout that I am working on as well.
Regards,
Pete.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

If your interested, I made a copy of Larry Mosher's posting on the 2-bay engine house and created a PDF format file, which you're welcome to download a copy of if you wish.

*2-Bay Engine Shed
File Format: PDF - File Size: 1.88MB*
*Left-click to open / Right-click to download*


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Thank you Steve, that is very handy indeed!
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

*Here are some snaps of a wooden structure I have been working with on and off for the past week.
It is the framework for a two-stall engine house for the Fn3 narrow gauge "garden" locomotives.
I have used pine construction throughout and will need to treat it against the outside elements.
I'm not sure if the "construction" technique is correct as I am not a builder!
The engine house is 42" long X 24" wide X 18" tall.
I am going to build a "false" inspection pit into the left hand track.
The frame is now more or less complete and I can move on to planking the floor/walls, I will need to make some doors and windows and install 12 overhead lights.
I am hoping to fix some kind of removable roof as well.
Seems dumb to cover up all that framework with boring planks don't it?
All the best,
Pete.










































































*


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

> as I am not a builder! 

From looking at your marvelous creation I think you'll do until one comes along. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

I'll second TJ's comment. That sir is one fine structure, I definitely like the way you made the 45° bracing slightly smaller than the uprights.


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for your fine words of encouragement chaps!
I suppose if I am honest, the framing will still be visible from inside the engine house and also through the windows....
I am now toying with the idea of fitting "real" glass in the windows as I am not sure if acetate would stand up to the vagaries of our British weather.
I should give a public thanks to MLS member Matt Brown for his help with the "research" for this project!
Cheers,
Pete[/b]


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. I'm looking forward to the covering. I don't know about "real" glass...can you get Lexan or acrylic?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
It's really looking good, Nice construction. Glued or nailed? 
On the windows some seem to have success with CD cases. 

Dave


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Posted By dltrains on 10 Jul 2009 06:09 PM 
Pete, 
It's really looking good, Nice construction. Glued or nailed? 
On the windows some seem to have success with CD cases. 
Dave 
Dave,[/b]
*I used "No More Nails" glue, I'm given to understand that it is OK for use on this kind of project...*
*The whole thing is about to be double-coated with Cuprinol "Ducksback" stainer/weather-sealer before the planking commences.*
*I like the idea of CD case material for windows and will definately look into that!







*
*Cheers,*
*Pete.*


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

The CD case material tends to yellow and get brittle with age.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

If you settle on using glass, depending on the window size maybe microscope slides would work, if not then I'd check out what's available in picture frame class. Just a couple of suggestions.

Regarding using the CD plastic, I know that Peter Bunce, another UK MLS member uses that for windows and seems not to have any problems. It might be that the strength of the sun in the UK may be different than in the US, I don't know. You might want to eMail Peter and see what he has to say.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

As a matter of fact Peter has a build topic currently going in the Buildings forum.

*New Bakery Shop Started*


----------



## Kansas Central (Feb 4, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Pete
> 
> If your interested, I made a copy of Larry Mosher's posting on the 2-bay engine house and created a PDF format file, which you're welcome to download a copy of if you wish.
> 
> ...


is this still available?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kansas Central said:


> is this still available?


Seems unlikely as it was 2009. But someone may have saved it. (This website lost all the user files a few years ago.)


----------



## Kansas Central (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks, new to the site and noticed the older messages are missing data. Appreciate the response. I'm looking at getting some type of two stall house or up to a five stall roundhouse.


----------

